
AMA: O-1 and EB-1A “Extraordinary Ability” Visas - marymkearney
http://visabuilder.com/blog/ama
======
marymkearney
A couple weeks ago there was a really good US immigration AMA here hosted by
Peter Roberts, the immigration attorney for YC.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14703052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14703052)

This inspired me to do this separate AMA on my site, specifically for O-1 and
EB-1A "extraordinary ability" questions.

If you ask questions here I'll answer them too.

